
An interview with Chuck Peddle (in memoriam) - guiambros
https://theamphour.com/241-an-interview-with-chuck-peddle-re-air/
======
guiambros
Excellent interview with Chuck Peddle, originally aired in 2015 by The Amp
Hour podcast. He was a true legend behind the personal computer, and
unfortunately passed away last December [1][2].

From Wikipedia [3]: " _Charles Peddle (Nov 25, 1937 – Dec 15, 2019) was an
American electrical engineer best known as the main designer of the MOS
Technology 6502 microprocessor, the KIM-1 single-board computer, and its
successor, the Commodore PET personal computer, both based on the 6502._ "

[1] [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/24/technology/chuck-
peddle-d...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/24/technology/chuck-peddle-
dead.html)

[2] [https://wdc65xx.com/in-memoriam-of-chuck-peddle/](https://wdc65xx.com/in-
memoriam-of-chuck-peddle/)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Peddle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chuck_Peddle)

